# Hulu critical error



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I've been watching Hulu on my Roamio and Mini for the past few days. The app on those devices has an issue where it starts cutting out during the last minute or so of the video. Just as a test I decided to try the Hulu app on my Bolt. It's not in a convenient place to watch but I wanted to see if it has the same issue at the end of a recording. However I can't get that far. About 15 seconds after I launch the app, no matter where I go in the app, I get a message that pops up that says...

Critical error, Hulu did not launch successfully. Please try again.

and the only option is to exit the app. Is anyone else seeing this?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I was able to get into the internet pairing screen before the error popped up, and then I could see the number behind it so I entered it into the website, then pressed Clear on the remote rather then Select and it finally worked.

I'm surprised no one else has reported this error. Maybe this is some issue with their server or something?


----------



## ScottFL (Dec 14, 2015)

My wife watches HULU on our TV in the bedroom and she has been complaining a lot lately about the HULU app acting up on the ROKU, wondering if its something to do with HULU.


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

First time I launched Hulu on the Bolt it crashed. The Bolt rebooted itself and then all was fine with Hulu.

One thing I've found is to go into the settings and turn off auto-play. Auto-play is on by default (for me at least) and it was causing it to crash out on nearly every video after the pre-roll ad (have commercial free but some shows don't support it). Anyway, turned off auto-play and all the crashes stopped and haven't had a problem since.


----------



## NJSixKings (Apr 8, 2016)

Has anyone found a fix or cause of this error? I have not been able to resolve.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

There is a way to get past it. Launch the app and as quickly as you can go to Login->Activate via the web, then take a picture of the code displayed on screen. When the error pops up just leave it, don't click OK. Go to the hulu.com/activate and enter the code from your photo. Just leave the TiVo alone. Eventually, even with the error displayed, it will receive the signal from Hulu and start working.


----------



## unknownpa (Feb 23, 2016)

Dan203 said:


> There is a way to get past it. Launch the app and as quickly as you can go to Login->Activate via the web, then take a picture of the code displayed on screen. When the error pops up just leave it, don't click OK. Go to the hulu.com/activate and enter the code from your photo. Just leave the TiVo alone. Eventually, even with the error displayed, it will receive the signal from Hulu and start working.


Why has the TiVo software been so buggy lately?!?! They really need to get their stuff together, especially in a model that is designed to attract NEW customers. A non-working product would not make a good impression.


----------

